# fungis?



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm sure it's been asked a million times, but here is the question again. Is this a fungis? Will it be harmful to my darts? My setup is about 5 months old. Is it still considered a new setup? Any opinion would be appreciated............sara


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

I've seen this... letters and characters, maybe? It might be on your screen, wipe it. Definately not fungus. :lol:


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

The correct spelling is actually "fungus". I'm not sure what the "it" you are referring to is... did you mean to post up a pic?


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2006)

Probably is, just show us the pic.


----------

